# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Сетка-авоська из СССР

## old cat

Продам 
сетка "АВОСЬКА" (новая) 
сделано в СССР 

Цена   20грн. (цена не для практиков, а для романтиков)

----------


## woron

Коля Герасимов у машины времени забыл и почему не кефир в авоське :smileflag:  :smileflag:  ?

----------


## а.п.берг

Если в центре города, заберу.

----------


## Tane4ka_2011

И где живет антиквариат

----------


## old cat

> И где живет антиквариат


 Черёмушки

----------


## 4D

В перестроечное время она называлась "нихренаська"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPtNeyTUh0I

----------


## cvetochek

видела авоськи в магазинах все по 6 на куликовом поле...

----------


## old cat

***********

----------


## old cat

для арбузов милое дело!

----------


## old cat



----------


## old cat

сезон арбузов на подходе!

----------


## poom

Авоськи еще есть в продаже??

----------


## old cat

новая цена 25грн

----------


## poom

где можно ее забрать?? мне одну штуку

----------

